# Gun Violence



## WillowTree

should be used against this dog! Instead they hit him with a broomstick and a plastics garbage can.



Detroit postal worker hurt in dog attack captured on video



A postal worker in Detroit needed the help of residents on one street after he was the victim of a vicious dog attack on Friday that was captured on video.

The incident happened Friday afternoon on the city's west side as the mail carrier was making his delivery run.

In video posted to Facebook, the dog can be seen attacking the 52-year-old man's foot and ankle while a woman hits the animal with a broomstick.


----------



## Pogo

Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.


I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out. The woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.


----------



## Pogo

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
Click to expand...


Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.  In other words you break a brain sweat to figure out what their instinct is, and then you exploit it.

Or in your case you pick up the phone and go "hhhhellllp!" since you have no clue what "Alpha" even means.  

You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything. 
That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Don't blame him, train him. 

People shouldn't have those kinds of dogs if they aren't qualified to keep them under control and contained.


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
Click to expand...


Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^

Right liar, that's why I rushed out and shot them.
You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.



Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.


----------



## Pogo

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
Click to expand...


That's literally never happened.

I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.

You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
Click to expand...

Liar added to ignore list. Die soon troll.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.
Click to expand...


See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.

I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.


----------



## Pogo

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar added to ignore list. Die soon troll.
Click to expand...


That's interesting, you've been on mine for years.  That's where I put knuckledraggers with nothing to say.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
Click to expand...


Police officers must not understand animals either because they are never hesitant when busting down a door to serve a warrant, to shoot the dog for looking cross-eyed at them.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.
> 
> I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.
Click to expand...


I take being called a "knuckledragger" as a compliment, zipperhead.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police officers must not understand animals either because they are never hesitant when busting down a door to serve a warrant, to shoot the dog for looking cross-eyed at them.
Click to expand...


Newsflash ---  "police officers don't understand something".  What a profound revelation.  Awesome investigative reporting right there.  Markable and remarkable.  

SMH


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.
> 
> I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take being called a "knuckledragger" as a compliment, zipperhead.
Click to expand...


Of course you do.  That's the one advantage of being stupid --- ignorance is bliss.

Sometimes I envy y'all.  I get over it pretty quick though.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police officers must not understand animals either because they are never hesitant when busting down a door to serve a warrant, to shoot the dog for looking cross-eyed at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash ---  "police officers don't understand something".  What a profound revelation.  Awesome investigative reporting right there.  Markable and remarkable.
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...


Well they most likely understand they they don't want to get bit, and how many 9mm rounds it takes to stop a snarling dog, based on the dog's weight, ferocity, and body mass.

That takes alot of understanding. And numerical calculations.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police officers must not understand animals either because they are never hesitant when busting down a door to serve a warrant, to shoot the dog for looking cross-eyed at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash ---  "police officers don't understand something".  What a profound revelation.  Awesome investigative reporting right there.  Markable and remarkable.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they most likely understand they they don't want to get bit, and how many 9mm rounds it takes to stop a snarling dog, based on the dog's weight, ferocity, and body mass.
> 
> That takes alot of understanding. And numerical calculations.
Click to expand...


Again --- you don't counter violence with violence.  That doesn't work except on Planet Knuckledragger.

I'm sure the police appreciate your speaking for them but I suspect any cop who's had a minute of K-9 training knows a hell of a lot more what I'm talking about than you do.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.
> 
> I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take being called a "knuckledragger" as a compliment, zipperhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  That's the one advantage of being stupid --- ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Sometimes I envy y'all.  I get over it pretty quick though.
Click to expand...


Zipperheads have far less advantage in the realm of intelligence, than do knuckledraggers. Leastwise we have our original brains still intact, while those belonging to zipperheads were removed and their craniums filled with Jello chocolate pudding.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police officers must not understand animals either because they are never hesitant when busting down a door to serve a warrant, to shoot the dog for looking cross-eyed at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash ---  "police officers don't understand something".  What a profound revelation.  Awesome investigative reporting right there.  Markable and remarkable.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they most likely understand they they don't want to get bit, and how many 9mm rounds it takes to stop a snarling dog, based on the dog's weight, ferocity, and body mass.
> 
> That takes alot of understanding. And numerical calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- you don't counter violence with violence.  That doesn't work except on Planet Knuckledragger.
> 
> I'm sure the police appreciate your speaking for them but I suspect any cop who's had a minute of K-9 training knows a hell of a lot more what I'm talking about than you do.
Click to expand...



Here, enjoy:

police shoot dog -drone -drones - Bing


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.
> 
> I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take being called a "knuckledragger" as a compliment, zipperhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  That's the one advantage of being stupid --- ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Sometimes I envy y'all.  I get over it pretty quick though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zipperheads have far less advantage in the realm of intelligence, than do knuckledraggers. Leastwise we have our original brains still intact, while those belonging to zipperheads were removed and their craniums filled with Jello chocolate pudding.
Click to expand...


That's SO interesting in an alimentary canal kinda way.  Think I'll have a sammich.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.
> 
> I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take being called a "knuckledragger" as a compliment, zipperhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  That's the one advantage of being stupid --- ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Sometimes I envy y'all.  I get over it pretty quick though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zipperheads have far less advantage in the realm of intelligence, than do knuckledraggers. Leastwise we have our original brains still intact, while those belonging to zipperheads were removed and their craniums filled with Jello chocolate pudding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's SO interesting in an alimentary canal kinda way.  Think I'll have a sammich.
Click to expand...


Don't forget to replenish your pudding supply. I's starting to turn rancid.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.
> 
> I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take being called a "knuckledragger" as a compliment, zipperhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  That's the one advantage of being stupid --- ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Sometimes I envy y'all.  I get over it pretty quick though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zipperheads have far less advantage in the realm of intelligence, than do knuckledraggers. Leastwise we have our original brains still intact, while those belonging to zipperheads were removed and their craniums filled with Jello chocolate pudding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's SO interesting in an alimentary canal kinda way.  Think I'll have a sammich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget to replenish your pudding supply. I's starting to turn rancid.
Click to expand...


My pudding is actually quite vibrant.

Want some?


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take being called a "knuckledragger" as a compliment, zipperhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  That's the one advantage of being stupid --- ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Sometimes I envy y'all.  I get over it pretty quick though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zipperheads have far less advantage in the realm of intelligence, than do knuckledraggers. Leastwise we have our original brains still intact, while those belonging to zipperheads were removed and their craniums filled with Jello chocolate pudding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's SO interesting in an alimentary canal kinda way.  Think I'll have a sammich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget to replenish your pudding supply. I's starting to turn rancid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pudding is actually quite vibrant.
> 
> Want some?
Click to expand...


No thanks. Close that zipper before it starts leaking out all over the floor.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.  That's the one advantage of being stupid --- ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Sometimes I envy y'all.  I get over it pretty quick though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipperheads have far less advantage in the realm of intelligence, than do knuckledraggers. Leastwise we have our original brains still intact, while those belonging to zipperheads were removed and their craniums filled with Jello chocolate pudding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's SO interesting in an alimentary canal kinda way.  Think I'll have a sammich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget to replenish your pudding supply. I's starting to turn rancid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pudding is actually quite vibrant.
> 
> Want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks. Close that zipper before it starts leaking out all over the floor.
Click to expand...


You sure?   I spice it up with cardamom and star anise.  REALLY good.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
Click to expand...


Herewith a typical Knuckledragger interacting with animals scene.

​Be proud, KDs.


----------



## WillowTree

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.  In other words you break a brain sweat to figure out what their instinct is, and then you exploit it.
> 
> Or in your case you pick up the phone and go "hhhhellllp!" since you have no clue what "Alpha" even means.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.
> That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
Click to expand...

While he’s knowing off the postman’s leg? Yeah right!


----------



## WillowTree

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious. Gun violence works great against Nazis, Imperialist Japanese, commies or all varieties, and yes, even unruly dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 4 about Knuckledraggers.  You're already qualified.  No membership fee.
> 
> I tell you what, you go after one of my animals, family or friends with a firearm and you'll WISH from your hospital bed that I had come back at you with something that quick.
Click to expand...

If your damn dumb assed dog is uncontrolled and attached by the teeth to someone’s body parts you can count on it!


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.  That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupidest libstain comment of the month.^^
> You prove with each post like this what an absolute moron you are. I ordered them from behind my screen door to GIT! Maybe they only spoke dumbass like you. I hope you have a horrible encounter with a violent animal who doesn't respond to your Alpha voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's literally never happened.
> 
> I've got a couple of German Shepherds that think they can roam my yard.  All I have to do is go out there and they run.
> 
> You don't understand animals because you don't understand life.  That's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herewith a typical Knuckledragger interacting with animals scene.
> 
> ​Be proud, KDs.
Click to expand...


Obviously you are confusing us with Hollywood liberals. A true knuckledragger would never use a S&W Model 29 in .44 magnum to shoot at an owl. A true knuckledragger would never shoot an owl in the first place, because they are protected and it's illegal. A S&W Model 29 is usually reserved for shooting unruly snarling dogs, carpet-baggers, revenoors, scalawags, and freedom-riders.

Now had that been a duck, dove, or a pheasant in the tree, a true knuckledragger would have used the shotgun that was in the gun cabinet.


----------



## Hossfly

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe are WAY wrong.  Gun violence should never be used against any living being, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize just how wrong you are the hard way. Idiot. There were two big vicious dog in my back yard barking and growling. I called animal control because they were outside and we were in, so no immediate threat. Animal control got there and got them loaded up and I went to talk to them. One was a cop and I thanked both of them for coming out the woman said that one of them would have to be put down because he had already attacked someone. I thanked them again and told them I didn't want to have to shoot them and the cop said I had done the right thing, but if given no choice, shoot them. Idiots like this "pogo" love seeing innocent people get hurt instead of carrying a gun for defense. This "pogo" is evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs don't respond to brute force, Jocko.  What they do respond to is ORDERS, given in a no-doubt-about-it Alpha voice.  In other words you break a brain sweat to figure out what their instinct is, and then you exploit it.
> 
> Or in your case you pick up the phone and go "hhhhellllp!" since you have no clue what "Alpha" even means.
> 
> You and your knuckledragger ilk have no clue how to grok the world.  You just want to walk around shooting everything.
> That's exactly what makes you knuckledraggers.
Click to expand...

Just yell "SIT"? Might work on a Beagle but if its an attacking Rottweiler you'll have to shoot it into a sitting position.


----------



## harmonica

Natural Citizen said:


> Don't blame him, train him.
> 
> People shouldn't have those kinds of dogs if they aren't qualified to keep them under control and contained.


there are lots of people that shouldn't even be parents
lots of people are jackasses 
I can see how a lot of dogs do not get the proper home/training/etc


----------

